# Does Sharon P.D. have auxiliaries/specials???



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Anyone know if Sharon has specials or auxiliaries??? Family just moved there from another town and I'm looking to get on somewhere after college this May. Thanks


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I went through the R/I Academy w/ a kid from Sharon PD.

I don't know if they perform any patrol functions or just detail work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks Opie...just looking to get a foot in the door somewhere. Maybe the fact that I'm Jewish will help HAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Yes, Sharon PD does have Special Police/Auxiliary


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks for the info tmk


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

4King4 @ 08 Aug 2004 13:06 said:


> Thanks Opie...just looking to get a foot in the door somewhere. Maybe the fact that I'm Jewish will help HAHAHAHA


What's that supposed to mean? :?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon @ 8/8/2004 4:58:46 PM said:


> 4King4 @ 08 Aug 2004 13:06 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Opie...just looking to get a foot in the door somewhere. Maybe the fact that I'm Jewish will help HAHAHAHA
> ...


Sharon has a very large Jewish population, I think that's all he was implying.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Just searching for some keywords and landed here, so forgive the late entry or dredging up the dead. :wink: 

Sharon has a very limited Special Police operation, with only somewhere between 5 and 8 officers. All applicants MUST be on the Civil Service List, but that is no guarantee of a job when an opening occurs. 

One of the FT Lts runs the program and the Specials do work some paid details and numerous other events (I expect unpaid).

Sharon is a "training ground" for other PDs! Officers start out there and then jump to other departments where the OT/Details are more prevalent. 

Being Jewish will neither hurt or help you!


----------

